
Show HN: Snap2print – Snapchat sticker printer for events - boxcardavin
http://snap2print.me
======
boxcardavin
We built this printer to take Snapchat screenshots sent to us and print them
out at events. It got a little nutty when we decided to put the hardware into
a tiny box and 3M-tape it to walls. The faceplate of the printer is the actual
Snapcode that users send their Snaps to, and a modified inkless printer (along
with batteries, lighting, mifi, ddwrt router, cooling, and other
electronics...) is jammed inside.

It was a ~4wk side project.

------
ljk
this seems like a lot of extra work for printing photos..... cool side project
though

~~~
boxcardavin
'Social Printers' a kinda a thing these days with Instaprint and others, but I
think this is more equivalent to a photobooth or putting a bunch of disposable
cameras on the tables at a wedding.

